# Elgin 725 On The Bay



## PDXWatchCollector (Nov 15, 2013)

I was perusing everyone's favorite polluted lagoon today, and stumbled upon a 1963 Lord Elgin with a 725 movement (mislabeled a 726) for sale (item# 251457611735).

I know there are a few folks who have a strong interest in watches with this movement, so I thought I'd raise the alarm! I have no frame of reference for these watches, so I've no idea whether the BIN price of $550 USD is in line or not, but at least they will also entertain offers.

Too rich for my blood!


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

Given the damage that they may have done to the watch - they possibly inserted the wrong battery? - and add to that what is described as "Radium" burns to the dial, I think they would be lucky to get one quarter of their BIN.

Personally I wouldn't touch it with a barge pole and even then the barge pole probably wouldn't be long enough!!!!

Regards

David


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

Didja happen to catch the watches laying on the table in the background of the 7th and last pix???

(PDX huh... Great to have another Northwester amongst us .... I'm in the Boise area!!)


----------



## PDXWatchCollector (Nov 15, 2013)

Mechanical Alarm said:


> Didja happen to catch the watches laying on the table in the background of the 7th and last pix???
> 
> (PDX huh... Great to have another Northwester amongst us .... I'm in the Boise area!!)


Yeah, apparently the seller has several nice electrics at hand.

And good to know you! I'm in Portland, as you've guessed! :thumbup:


----------



## Cleisthenes (Feb 28, 2014)

Looks a bit dodgy to me!! Otherwise it would've been a nice little find


----------



## GeeBeeFlyer (Jul 19, 2014)

Not one you see every day for sure.

Wayne


----------

